# Need Help with Grips fpr Sig P 229



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

I need some advice on Hogue Grips for my new (to be delivered on 9-14 tomorrow) Sig p 229 SAS Gen 2 two-tone. I'm looking @ 2 options. The Aluminum Checkered in either Brushed Gloss Black or Matte Black. Anyone seen either. Which finish will match the frame on the 229's. These will be for daily carry. I'm also looking @ the Kingwood with the special "Brickwork Texture" just for giggles. Anyone used the Hogue wood on a 229. Wondering if its gonna make the grip thicker than the stock ones.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

trower56 said:


> I need some advice on Hogue Grips for my new (to be delivered on 9-14 tomorrow) Sig p 229 SAS Gen 2 two-tone. I'm looking @ 2 options. The Aluminum Checkered in either Brushed Gloss Black or Matte Black. Anyone seen either. Which finish will match the frame on the 229's. These will be for daily carry. I'm also looking @ the Kingwood with the special "Brickwork Texture" just for giggles. Anyone used the Hogue wood on a 229. Wondering if its gonna make the grip thicker than the stock ones.


Congrats on the new Sig. :mrgreen: Yes, the wood grips will make the grip thicker than the stock ones. I have the matte black on my P226 and the matte black is a lighter shade than the nitron finish on the Sig. I have not tried the gloss black so I cannot say. Since my P226 came with the Rosewood wood grips it was too thick for me so the extreme aluminum Hogue grips made a big difference in feel. However, I am going with the Hogue rubber finger grips for my P239.

PS If you go with the Hogue black aluminum on the P229 two tone I would get the chrome allen head screws (3/32") for the new grips as opposed to the black ones. Looks good to me with the chrome slide. Remember the screws DO NOT come with the grips.


----------



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Wood grips for Sig 229*

thanx for the help "mattdillon" I actually prefer a thick more rounded grip. And yes I love my 229 SAS, what a smooth shooter! great minds think alike, I was already leaning towards the stainless-hex screws.


----------



## ghettogunfighter (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 229 SAS also, the wood grips felt great and looked great. I carried the weapon everyday, and still carry the weapon. The only problem I found was that the outside grip started to get really chewed up and looked horrible. I replaced them with factory grips, I had a friend of mine stipple the grips. It gives the weapon a great feel and they stand up to everyday carry. But when I open carry to a special event I throw the wood one’s on, just for grins.


----------

